# Third Brew Little Creatures Pale Ale



## jhay (15/2/13)

Just finished botlling the second brew and having nearly consumed the first didn't want to waste any time before putting down the third.I picked up a recipe on the net called LITTLE CREATURES PALE ALE.The ingredients are:
Coopers Pale Ale 1.7kg
Morgans Wheat Extract Malt 1.5kg( Coopers not in stock)
Dextrose 300 g
Morgans Tea Bags Goldong Hops x 2(Recipe calls for Morgans Cascade but wern't in stock)
Safale US 05
Set in the fridge under the STC 1000 18.5' with a tolerance of .7'.The temp at brewing was 28'' and the SG 1.050.That seems high to me but the temp was hot .I will check when the Wort cools.
Looking forward to trying the second brew but will try to be more disciplined than with the first .LHBS doesn't carry a lot of stock and not very helpful so I'll be looking to get ingredients by delivery with the next brew if I want to be adventuress


----------



## slash22000 (15/2/13)

Well, first of all, if you expect this to taste like Little Creatures Pale Ale you're going to be disappointed. Goldings hops and Cascade hops are about as different from one another as you can get (one being arguably the signature American hop, the other being arguably the signature English hop). I'm not saying it'll be a bad beer, it just won't be anything like LCPA.

We had (have?) a good LCPA clone on the recipe DB but that's been offline for ages. Somebody might have it copied down though.


----------



## carniebrew (15/2/13)

IIRC, the recipe that seemed most popular had combinations of Cascade and Chinook hops.

Here's a link to "Boonies LCPA" that seems to have impressed those who've made it.


----------



## jhay (15/2/13)

Thanks Slash2200but thats the problem with the LHBS;they don't have much stock and stick to kit beer ingredients.As I say in future I'll have to depend upon postal deliveries.They were horrified when I told them I was fermenting at around 18'.
If any one knows of a good HBS near Tweed Heads I would appreciate it.


----------



## rick1111082 (15/2/13)

I have made 2 batches of boonies LCPA and I can vouch for it. first one I made as per the recipie with the stockman draught goop. Second batch I made was with a coopers green tin ale. both have turned out very nice. Best beer I have made yet.


----------



## Diesel80 (15/2/13)

Jhay, just order your hops online mate (if you have no decent HBS nearby).

Just get a shopping list together and go online and buy a bunch of different hops in 90-100g bags. Then you can experiement with receipes, brewing from scratch / extract with your own bittering additions, partial brews etc, or continue to use them as finishing hops as you are with the teabags. It will give your homebrew hobby some flexibility.

Whilst you are going to order some hops online get a couple of KG or various specialty grains as well. Then you will have the ability to replicate some of the more complex kits and bits receipes on these forums as your interest grows. 

Cheers,
D80


----------



## verysupple (15/2/13)

Your beer will taste fine, but as others have said, not a great deal like LCPA.

FWIW the Little Creatures website says they use cascade and chinook (like carnie mentioned the link might help with how much and when for your future attempts).

Happy brewing, dude.


EDIT:

PS Your gravity reading at 28C will only be a couple of points off if your hydrometer is calibrated at 20C (most newer ones are). Also, as the liquid cools the gravity reading goes up, not down (simple relationship between temp and density at constant pressure)


----------



## Lecterfan (15/2/13)

LCPA has changed through the years. The recipe database forum is still running, so a quick google search above will find whatever you need (as most of the hotly discussed recipes will have amendments and details in the discussion threads also).

For eg. http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/39091-recipedb-little-fellas-pale-ale/

The photo in post #15 shows clearly the EKG was used for a bittering addition in LCPA. If it was a low AAU crop and they added enough of it at 60mins there would still potentially be some flavour attributes coming through even on top of the resinous US hops.

English and US hops can (and are) used together frequently. Just because they have different characteristics (or regional origins) doesn't mean they can't be used together...in fact in many instances there is a strong argument for the contrary.

If you're on brew 3 and got your temperature control sorted then kudos to you. Being adventurous doesn't always make great beer, but it does always provide the grounds for enormous learning possibilities. So yes, be adventurous! (But don't forget to also learn how to be consistent).

Cheers. :icon_cheers:


----------



## slash22000 (15/2/13)

I didn't mean to imply you can't use English/American hops together, but there's a world of difference between Goldings and Cascade.


----------



## Lecterfan (15/2/13)

True dat! Yes, between beers and a short attention span my reply adds very little to the thread after re-reading the OP (story of my online life), just wanted to slip in the rdb forum and the EKG thing. :icon_cheers:


----------

